# Surrogacy India - documents for birth registration



## Baby Mamma (Jun 3, 2008)

Help please ! 


Feel stuck in a dead end, need to register the birth of my one week old son with British High Commission in Mumbai. FCO.gov.uk list of document for surrogacy birth states we require a DNA test (didn't need that with my daughter 2011) however all the approved DNA testing clinics are overseas. 


I have emailed and called the consulate and they keep telling me someone will call me. 


Can anyone forward list of docs they have submitted. 


Thanks 


Baby Mamma


----------

